
Show HN: What switching on React concurrent mode means for apps - mlsarecmg
https://twitter.com/0xca0a/status/1199997552466288641
======
mlsarecmg
Concurrent mode lets React render asynchroneously. It will batch updates and
schedule render passes. If you give it an impossible amount of load, so many
render requests that it must choke, it will start to manage these requests to
establish a stable 60/fps by updating components virtually and letting them
retain their visual state, using back buffers, etc.

It contrasts how web frameworks and even native frameworks work. Native has
prioritizing and occlusion, but i know nothing that schedules as deeply as
this.

The demo in particular schedules a react renderer for threejs
([https://github.com/drcmda/react-three-
fiber](https://github.com/drcmda/react-three-fiber)). But it applies to any
other target as well.

